# How do I stain/protect new pine plank floors?



## diyFrau (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a newbie to the forum, but I've done a few woodworking projects. My latest new effort is renovating my new (old) house.

I'm putting 6" wide pine tongue & groove flooring in the enclosed porch (mudroom) to keep the cottagey look I've got going there now. (I recently gutted it and did t&g cottage panelling on the walls & ceiling-painted)
There is a already a subfloor; I ripped out icky old carpet & lino, and scrubbed the heck out of the floor. 

My question is how do I stain the new floor? Should I do the boards first, then lay them? Or lay them all, then stain it all? And how do I do that evenly? Roller? Brush? Many many rags? :huh: What about sanding? Is it neccessary with new wood? 

Do I need to use that pre-conditioner stuff to avoid blotchiness? I want to stain a darkish brown (hickory -like) color. What do I put it on with? 

I was thinking of using exterior stain since there will be snowy boots in there, and it gets hot in summer/cold in winter. Would that be best? What about finishing with a WB poly? What kind?

Sorry about the questions, but I want to do this right, and I've never tackled floor staining before, just small furniture.
Thanks in advance for your advice,
DIYFrau


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Enclosed porch, heated??? If no, I would prefinish or at least seal the underside, and use a moisture barrier.

What kind of pine?? Pine usually needs a stain conditioner to prevent blochiness. Unfinished flooring usually requires sanding to get the boards flat, which would eliminate staining first. Depends on the look you want.

As to the finish, again, if unheated, most interior finishes don't do well.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Diy,
I just did a kitchen in an old victorian house and installed 5" t&G unfinished heartland pine flooring. We were trying to match some old pine flooring. I used a water based dye from woodcraft:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Search/sea...k49M34&SI=934b9d57-caa3-4bb6-8d63-c518f3b0bb2

It goes on very evenly without a need for a conditioner. I used a water based polyurethane, satin finish, three coats, for a finish. It seems to have worked quite well. The dye is very easy to use, just make sure you wear rubber gloves. The WBP was super easy to use. I used a lambswool applicator and it worked very well also. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

pine is very soft i would not use a film coat, but an oil. oil all 6 sides of the board , you can do the underside then install do the topside all at the same time.


----------

